# Advertising on Specktra.Net



## Janice (Jul 3, 2006)

Advertising is now available on Specktra.Net for your business, there are many different options for you to choose from. 

Forum statistics:


Average 500,000 pageviews per week 
Average visitor pageview per session is 16.13 
Average of 60,000 visitors per month 
Alexa pagerank: 164,546   

Publisher on the following Ad networks:


Advertise on Specktra.Net with Google Adsense 
Advertise on Specktra.Net using Text Link Ads 
Advertise on Specktra.Net using AdBrite 

Small or home business? Advertise by sponsoring a forum! A great way to target specific visitors to your site, contact Janice for monthly rates. Please include the name of the forum(s) you are interested in sponsoring.


----------

